# Oops! Litter 10 beautiful Dumbo Rats (Portland, Oregon area)



## tamyymat (Aug 8, 2014)

6 boys and 4 girls are going to be ready for adoption 9/1/14 at 6 weeks. They have been handled daily since 2 days old and are developing amazing personalities. Would prefer to re-home in pairs due to socialization needs. Will be separating the boys from the girls at 33 days to avoid another 'Oops! Litter' DH says all must go except the two original girls (and maybe 2 daughters- we are still working on him ). We do not want them to end up as snake food or at a pet store. He has agreed to let us list them for now. 

Have been supplementing soy formula and baby food to help the mama, Emma Oreo, and the babies starting at 2 weeks.

We are still learning a lot about rats, Google has been amazing to help in 'classifying' the colors

1 Girl is Grey with White triangle on belly
1 Girl is Grey Variegated Hooded
2 Girls are Black Variegated Hooded
1 Boy is Light Silver with dark ruby eyes
3 Boys are Black Variegated Hooded (one has a cool arrow on back)
2 Boys are Black Berkshire

Pictures are from 2-3 weeks old


----------



## tamyymat (Aug 8, 2014)

Had a fun time taking pictures of the girls - to be seperated from boys on Monday


----------



## Zabora (Jun 8, 2014)

Eek! If I still lived in Bend I would be all over these cutties


----------



## jeriibearii (Jul 26, 2014)

I wish some day I can find a beautiful litter like this close to me (Florida)! They're all so far away! Hope all these lovelies get awesome homes!


----------



## lovemyfurries (Aug 13, 2014)

They are absolutely precious... If I wasn't in South Africa I would definitely need to be held back!


----------



## ALLOisaSAURUS (May 2, 2014)

I might be able to convince my roommates to let me take one of the girls (I would love on of the grey ones. Maybe the one with the white triangle)
Edit: Roommates are cool with me bringing home another. Could be maybe convinced to take two. Will PM you.


----------



## thatprettyarcanine (Aug 16, 2014)

What a bunch of cuties!! Shouldn't have too much trouble finding homes for them. :] Good luck!


----------



## tamyymat (Aug 8, 2014)

*4 week old pictures*



tamyymat said:


> Had a fun time taking pictures of the girls - to be seperated from boys on Monday
> View attachment 163042
> View attachment 163050
> View attachment 163058
> View attachment 163066


Finished the pictures of the boys. Everyone has nicknames (bottom right corner) so we can make sure we handle each one. So far the grey girls are on hold - with a second possible hold (yay!) Precious - the light silver boy with ruby eyes had to have multiple photo shoots - his hair looks white on camera depending on background -lol.


----------



## lovemyfurries (Aug 13, 2014)

Aww they're gorgeous!! The light silver boy is beautiful. Hope you find good homes for all of them. When my little girl had babies I loved them so much I wanted to keep them all!


----------



## tamyymat (Aug 8, 2014)

lovemyfurries said:


> When my little girl had babies I loved them so much I wanted to keep them all!


 I know exactly what you mean. We are trying to give them lots of love and handling. How could you not become attached.?!?!


----------



## tamyymat (Aug 8, 2014)

tamyymat said:


> Had a fun time taking pictures of the girls - to be seperated from boys on Monday
> View attachment 163042
> View attachment 163050
> View attachment 163058
> View attachment 163066


 Girls all spoken for!! Possibly 2 boys too, will know by tomorrow!


----------



## tamyymat (Aug 8, 2014)

Looks like all the girls have been spoken for! As for the boys One Berkshire (*Pepsi) The Silver (*Precious) and One hooded (*Arrow) are also spoken for. I cannot believe how fast they have been but on hold. Our little girl *Peanut (the runt) escaped through the new cage bars right after we separated the girls from the boys.






(I guess 1/2" bars are still a bit big for our lil runt) So I had to move the girls BACK to the other cage and put the boys into the girls.






I am going to wear my washer out with all the fleece I have been washing lately! So many little guys need daily changes  I wouldn't change this awesome experience for all the laundry....it is just a LOT of cleaning - lol


----------



## lovemyfurries (Aug 13, 2014)

I know... But you'll remember the experience forever... Seriously


----------



## tamyymat (Aug 8, 2014)

Looks like all but two of the boys have a definite home waiting for them. 

One lady wanted only one boy (because she already had one) and I told her that I couldn't do that because I would then only have one. She then said she would take both but I wanted to make sure her cage was big enough and asked for a picture. Have not heard from her yet  In the meantime I had a lady that would have taken both but I felt like I needed to give this other a chance to contact me back. It has been two days and now nobody is interested.  It is hard because they couldn't go home right away for some I guess. I am glad we still have two...now I am just waiting for *Arrow & *Turbo to go to the right home and hopefully soon. It is tough to make sure to have 'playtime' with the boys then put them away and get the girls out. Talk about a commitment. My daughter is happy though because we have made enough money in deposits to pay for the emergency cage we had to buy to separate the boys from the girls.






My husband could not believe that the deposits/rehome fees almost equaled $85 for the litter. (we actually are giving a few away if I totally trust where they are going otherwise it would be over $100-) He said he totally understood why some people breed because them on purpose because of the quick $$ but understood when I said we WILL not be doing that because of the unwanted you can find on craigslist. There is a pet store in Vancouver, WA that has over 18 rats in two aquariums - no shelters no toys and the aquarium can't be more than 10-20 gallons. I wish I could have taken them ALL.


----------



## abratforarat (Jan 12, 2014)

Adorable!


----------

